# He has got to be EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR nuts!



## pacecars (Mar 2, 2005)

*He has got to be ELMO nuts!*

Don't know if it has been posted here but you gotta see this:

http://clashradio.com/DVD/sullivan-video/


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 2, 2005)

*Forget that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hawg (Mar 2, 2005)

Thats pretty crazy alright!!    That'll all catch up to him one day.


----------



## McFLY (Mar 2, 2005)

*Awesome!!*

Hehehehehehehe!!!


----------



## littlewolf (Mar 2, 2005)

*whoa*

that guys got grande cahones..


----------



## gabuckeye (Mar 2, 2005)

One thing he doesn't have is grande brains.  Must not have any family to go home to at night.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 2, 2005)

Some people have a strange idea of fun.      I'm gonna' say that guy has some "issues".  Sheathing the knife was a nice touch on the intro.  Didn't see him use it though.    

Interview...
Q. "What's your occupation?"
A. "I shoot dangerous game charging at close range."
Q. "How's that working out for you?"
A. "So far I'm winning."

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 2, 2005)

*Whoa!!!*

They ain't from round here are they!!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 2, 2005)

*It just takes one.*

Here's a thought for you.... "misfire"....   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 2, 2005)

Ive done that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!with the rats that get in the dog food!!!! man that dude is


----------



## Todd E (Mar 2, 2005)

I've seen his stuff before and this is basically his signature. He most always places himself in a situation where he will be charged and thus be able to shoot "dangerous" game at his feet. Thus "Death at my Feet". I guess he figures this is his selling point.


----------



## SilverbulletJR (Mar 2, 2005)

*Wild!!!*

That guy isn't gonna be doin that for too much longer!  He really has a death wish.  I bet he becomes one of thos freak hunting statistics one day.  I pray for him.


----------



## southernclay (Mar 2, 2005)

I bet PETA loves that guy. WOW. What caliber is he shooting.


----------



## pacecars (Mar 3, 2005)

Mark Sullivan does have a wife and kid. From what I have heard from others that say they know him he follows up the wounded critters quickly and gets in close where the buffalo can see him and charges! Most of the other PHs come in behind the animal and administer the finishing shot so as not to provoke a charge. Mr Sullivan's clints are supposed to be in agreemant with his methods. The cameraman must have some humongous jewels to stand there unarmed!  Or he may be


----------



## QuackAddict (Mar 3, 2005)

What a rush!  He must just be a major adrenaline junkie.  I am sure I would get just as much of a rush from a greater distance!


----------



## broadhead (Mar 3, 2005)

What do you think he is overcompensating for with those huge bullets on his belt?   

From viewing this video, I think the guy has quite a few loose screws...  

I guess this would be called extreme shooting? Not for me.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 3, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Q. "What's your occupation?"
> A. "I shoot dangerous game charging at close range."
> Q. "How's that working out for you?"
> A. "So far I'm winning."
> ...


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 3, 2005)

Any idea what the caliber that he is shooting?  I was wondering how much powder those finger sized cartridges hold and the diameter of the projectile.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 3, 2005)

That's just crazy.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Mar 3, 2005)

.600 Nitro Mag maybe??


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 3, 2005)

*yeah......*

the cartidges look like .600 Nitro Express.........shot one at a gun club once......they kick.


----------



## Limb Hanger (Mar 3, 2005)

I met this fellas camera man 3 years ago at the Perry Turkey Rama, he use to film for Realtree.  He said that it took him a few times to begin trusting this guy!  Now his ex film man is a dairy farmer in GA.......sure do wish I could remimber his name?


----------



## Razorback (Mar 3, 2005)

coondawg,

I'm sure the adernaline is flowing a bit & the "kick" from a .600 Nitro Express is the least of your worry.  

Some where before some one posted a web site from a African gun store posting videos of different people shooting big caliber rifles w/ names like .700 T-Rex or something like it. 

Razorback


----------



## pacecars (Mar 3, 2005)

http://www.accuratereloading.com/ 

They have the videos of shooting several large caliber guns and some animals shot with them. The ones where they drop the guns crack me up (only 'cause they ain't my guns)


----------



## pacecars (Mar 3, 2005)

What happened to the title? I didn't post any dirty words


----------



## Tom Borck (Mar 3, 2005)

Bet he goes through more draws than bullets!


----------



## CAL (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't think that guy is wrapped all that tight.


----------



## Carp (Mar 3, 2005)

Nerves of steel or downright stupid!


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 3, 2005)

Gotta have a  secret deathwish to do that!!!!!!
The only thing dumber is to be the camera man for him, i don't want it to be my time to go because it's his time to go.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 3, 2005)

*Pacecars*

You didn't do anything wrong, they just like to let the sensor take care of any bad words. Right now they have "elmo" as the word to take place of any. They have asked in the past to just type what you want to say and let the sensor handle it. That's all.


----------



## gtaff (Mar 3, 2005)

Man that was too wild.  I do not think I want to do that.


----------



## pacecars (Mar 3, 2005)

Gotcha.


----------



## Hawg (Mar 3, 2005)

Well Then elmoelmoelmoelmo It!!


----------



## Hawg (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey it Works!!!!!


----------



## gabowman (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey! He reminds me of the guy in the vid with the lion charging that we all watched not too long ago. Plumb nutts!!  

GB


----------



## Buzz (Mar 3, 2005)

From what I read on 24HourCampfire - this person intentionally wounds animals so that they will charge him.   Read this thread:  http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/441005/an/0/page/0#441005

IF that is the case - then I am pulling for the animal.


----------



## pacecars (Mar 3, 2005)

There is one on accuratereloading titled "Don't poke the cat" that is scary and funny.


----------



## Hawg (Mar 3, 2005)

I'll happen 7x57!!! I just hope they video it.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 3, 2005)

7x57 said:
			
		

> From what I read on 24HourCampfire - this person intentionally wounds animals so that they will charge him.   Read this thread:  http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/441005/an/0/page/0#441005
> 
> IF that is the case - then I am pulling for the animal.


That's a disturbing thread...    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## pacecars (Mar 3, 2005)

I hope he is not wounding on purpose and is just getting close when a follow up is needed. He would not be the first to succomb to the power of the mighty dollar.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 4, 2005)

7x57 said:
			
		

> From what I read on 24HourCampfire - this person intentionally wounds animals so that they will charge him.   Read this thread:  http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/441005/an/0/page/0#441005
> 
> IF that is the case - then I am pulling for the animal.



Me too if true.

Jim


----------

